# At long last - twin NDG does!!



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

Boy, when Sophie wants to have kids, she doesn't mess around! This morning I noticed her ligaments were gone, and this afternoon I heard some noise from the goat pen - all of the goats were bleating - and she clearly had a 'bubble" and was actively pushing. I ran inside to get my kidding supplies, and when I got back, there were babies!! One black haired, blue eyed doe, and a white doe with black and brown
spots


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad they are all right. pictures please so I can see if I want to add them to my list. lol


----------



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

Frosty said:


> pictures please so I can see if I want to add them to my list. lol


 As soon as I get some good pics I will be sure to post them!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! :stars: We need pictures!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Um, Congrats! But where are the PICTURES!? LoL Don't keep us waiting! Those of us that have a WAYS to go with out own babies need our BABY FIX.!!!!!


----------



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

Here are some pics


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh my goodness they are so cute! The one is very flashy to boot. congrats glad everything went so smoothly


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

How sweet Will add them to my collectables. lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're cute as can be! I love that black one!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

They are so cute! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww so cute


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

SOOO cute!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok. ***drools and ogles***
Now that we got a picture.... I would like EXACT longitude, and latitude of the location where they are, and a bit of info...
Do you have dogs?
Are they large or small?
Are they aggressive?
Are they food-driven and do they respond to hot-dogs?
How far away from the house are goat kids located?
What time do you go to bed?
What time does the sun go down?
Are you a light sleeper?
Is the an electric fence on the vicinity?
Any other things I should be aware of???

****starts making a plan to 'steal' flashy baby!*****


----------



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

HEE HEE
Light sleeper, yes.
No electric fence, but we do arm ourselves 
Big dog? yes, but she will lick you to death... watch out!!
We live in Idaho... exact whereabouts given on a need to know basis


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

****Cancels abduction plans due to a LICKER present on the premises!!!!****

Shucks.... Darned my luck!
WHY do you have to have a Licker? You couldn't go with a Biter??? LoL


----------

